# Capella - No Flyers - Pre Order



## DizZa (29/11/16)

As per many requests

Here you may comment how many of the following you would like to book for yourself for Thursday, this pre-order will only apply for Thursday thus you would need to check out and pay before midnight to secure what you book here.

For now all these will only be available at R80 a 10ml.

If the website does list out of stock but you did book an order here please contact us as we would have set your pre-order aside.

I hope this makes sense, if you have any *questions* feel free to *pm me*, *keep this thread comments* down to *pre-order comments only*.


CAP Banana
CAP Cake Batter
CAP Cinnamon Coffee Cake
CAP Cola
CAP Concord Grape With Stevia
CAP Cranberry
CAP Graham Cracker
CAP Grape
CAP Green Apple
CAP Irish Cream
CAP Juicy Lemon
CAP Juicy Peach
CAP Lemon Lime
CAP Lemon Meringue
CAP Orange Creamsicle
CAP Orange Mango
CAP Peanut Butter
CAP Root Bear
CAP Strawberries and Cream
CAP Sugar Cookie
CAP Sweet Strawberry
CAP Sweet Tangerine
CAP Sweet Tea
CAP Sweet Watermelon
CAP Vanilla Cupcake

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Deckie (29/11/16)

Hi @DizZa . can I please book
50ml of CAP Sugar Cookie V1
50ml of CAP Juicy Lemon.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/11/16)

Hi @DizZa
Please reserve me 3 x 10ml cap sugar cookie v1 thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (29/11/16)

Hi @DizZa i would like

CAP Peanut Butter x1
CAP Sugar Cookie x1

reserved for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (29/11/16)

Hi @DizZa 

Please reserve the following 

1X CAP Juicy Lemon
1X CAP Peanut Butter
1X CAP Sugar Cookie V1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (29/11/16)

Hi @DizZa, please reserve:
1x CAP Cake Batter
1x CAP Juicy Lemon
3x CAP Sugar Cookie v1

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (29/11/16)

1x Cap Sugar Cookie v1 for me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/11/16)

2 x CAP Sugar Cookie v1 please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stoefnick (29/11/16)

Hi @DizZa,

2X CAP Sugar Cookie V1

Please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stoney (29/11/16)

5 x CAP Sugar Cookie V1
pleeeeeeeeeeeeeez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (29/11/16)

Hi @DizZa,

2 x Sugar Cookie v1 please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stoefnick (1/12/16)

Stoefnick said:


> Hi @DizZa,
> 
> 2X CAP Sugar Cookie V1
> 
> Please



Hey @DizZa,

I have placed my order successfully.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (1/12/16)

Stoefnick said:


> Hey @DizZa,
> 
> I have placed my order successfully.
> 
> Thanks!


Wait, they are up on the site already?

WHERE...


EDIT: Nevermind, found it. Although no stock of Joy and Marshmallow (FA). Siiigh 

EDIT 2: AND Cheesecake Graham Crust. Oh well, order placed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Wait, they are up on the site already?
> 
> WHERE...
> 
> ...



FA Marshmellow 10ml wasnt in stock but 30ml is. 
The more the merrier

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DizZa (1/12/16)

FA Joy and Marshmallow new stock arrived to be loaded on site today. 
TFA Cheescake Graham Cracker Crust inbound. ETA 8 December.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (1/12/16)

DizZa said:


> FA Joy and Marshmallow new stock arrived to be loaded on site today.
> TFA Cheescake Graham Cracker Crust inbound. ETA 8 December.


Sent you a PM

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rhapsody (1/12/16)

30ml cake batter, 30ml sugar cookie and 30ml lemon meringue pie please @DizZa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

Rhapsody said:


> 30ml cake batter, 30ml sugar cookie and 30ml lemon meringue pie please @DizZa



Hi bud the cap no flyers are on the flavourmill website already.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## acorn (1/12/16)

acorn said:


> Hi @DizZa, please reserve:
> 1x CAP Cake Batter
> 1x CAP Juicy Lemon
> 3x CAP Sugar Cookie v1
> ...


Order216 placed...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

